# Suhr Riot high gain distortion demo



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCNA7Z6tPnc

Demo by Pete Thorn. Pretty kickass pedal!

"The Riot, as its name playfully hints, is a high-gain distortion box that will make a small clean tube combo sound like a raging stack. We have heard many distortion boxes and were never quite satisfied with how they sounded or felt with a clean amp. We wanted the sonic characteristics of the distortion and the way the pedal reacted to your touch like a high-gain 100w tube head. After much testing, re-working, and re-builds of the Riot over a period of a year, we are finally satisfied with how it performs and sounds in real world music applications with pro musicians performing live or in the studio. The Riot will make you forget that you're playing through a pedal.

It works with the amp to deliver a big full sound that never sounds artificial or overly electronic. There are no bees-in-the-jar buzziness, harsh high-end or tubby lows that are often what you hear in high-gain distortion pedals. Again, a pedal is highly dependent on the amp it's connected to and how the amp is set, but the Riot will perform exceedingly well with virtually any decent tube amp out there - even with old vintage-style Blackface type of amps. Get musical distortion and an amp-like feel from the Riot. If you need alternative high-gain sounds without adding another amp, the Riot is the ticket to high-gain heaven in a small package."

source: http://www.suhrguitars.com/effects.aspx?series=riot


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Pete can play, can't he? :bow: That clip sounds fantastic.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

keto said:


> Pete can play, can't he? :bow: That clip sounds fantastic.


I can't wait for his solo album. 
I saw him a few times with Cornell, but he was there in a support role, obviously.

how's this for getting into every single nuance of a song
[youtube=option]uerlqcAYMSo[/youtube]

/ he's a good Canadian kid, too.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Good sounding clip!


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

I need this pedal BAD.

My ideal high-gain tone is a OD100, and I can't believe Suhr's put that tone in a pedal!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

very interesting. I wonder how it can be applied for those of us with high gai amps?


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Diablo said:


> very interesting. I wonder how it can be applied for those of us with high gai amps?


It would probably be redundant. It was designed primarily for combo amps that have a great clean channel, but don't have a solid dirt channel, ie Fender type amps. Also, I've never heard a high gain pedal sound nearly as good as a high gain amp channel. Pedals like the Riot and Tonefreak Severe might come close, but they are just emulators for the real thing.


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Samsquantch said:


> It would probably be redundant. It was designed primarily for combo amps that have a great clean channel, but don't have a solid dirt channel, ie Fender type amps. Also, I've never heard a high gain pedal sound nearly as good as a high gain amp channel. Pedals like the Riot and Tonefreak Severe might come close, but they are just emulators for the real thing.


It is 100% designed to run into a clean amp.

But, did you hear the demo? Doesn't sound like an emulator to me!

:rockon2:


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

ben_allison said:


> It is 100% designed to run into a clean amp.
> 
> But, did you hear the demo? Doesn't sound like an emulator to me!
> 
> :rockon2:


I heard the clip, and the lead tones are good, but the rhythm tones were more hard-rock like than full monster gain sounding to me...


----------



## Telenator II (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome clip. Great sounds. I own two Suhr guitars and now I just might have to own one of their pedals!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

That's a cool tune in that demo.


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

If anyone is interested in the pedal I have been talking with the guys at Diffusion Audio in Canada and they are have a shipment coming in very soon (possibly next week) from Suhr and they just need to confirm the Riots are on it

http://www.diffusion-audio.com/

They are selling them for $215 plus shipping and tax, I am so tempted!!!!


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Buy with confidence, Andy is a stand-up guy and an awesome guitar player, I've known him for a long time. He sometimes posts here.


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Verry awesome guitar player. Nice pedal too!kksjur


----------



## ben_allison (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got mine!

I snagged it from Diffusion Audio. Andy was a PLEASURE to deal with... highly recommended!


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

ben_allison said:


> Just got mine!
> 
> I snagged it from Diffusion Audio. Andy was a PLEASURE to deal with... highly recommended!


Lookin forward to your review 

I'll be goin to NAMM next week, and I'll have a chance to demo it and pick one up.


----------

